# Supremacy 1914 Browser based game



## Aetius (Aug 17, 2011)

Why Greetings there FAF! How would you like to play a game of Supremacy 1914?

This is a browser based game that is very similar to Risk, except that it does not the constant minute by minute attention.
The plus of this game, is that you really only need to go on it for 10 minutes a day, as movement/building/recruiting is very slow paced.
Being that those that prefer games fast paced or constant attention may find this a bit boring.

I have already created a game that we could all play, the games name is "Battle of FAF", while the games password is "Furfag"

Here is the link to the website: http://www.supremacy1914.com/index.php?id=78

Just make an account, and once you have done that, click "The Games" which is below the Main Menu tab. There will be a search bar, and under that type in "Battle of FAF". Scroll all the away down, and you should see it, if not, keep on looking page by page on the results.

The Game will start when 7 people have joined, so in the meantime read the tutorial, or plan out your quest for world (Europe) domination!

THERE ARE ONLY SEVEN SLOTS AVAILABLE!
Once again, Game name :"Battle of FAF"
                  Password: "Furfag"


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 18, 2011)

As much as i wanted to try this, i don't think i'd have the time for this


----------

